
Google Home breaks up domestic dispute by calling the police - anigbrowl
https://gizmodo.com/google-home-breaks-up-domestic-dispute-by-calling-the-p-1796755905
======
triplesec
This is very troubling, despite this good outcome: here is an extra level of
active surveillance and 4th Amendment erosion.

